# Hell Dorodo Minis



## Talos

Hi there, I have been looking at a bunch of models to use in my Chaos Daemons army. Mostly things to use as Daemon Princes and Heralds as I dont like the idea of having 3 similar DP with just different paint schemes and I came across Hell Dorado minis. They have some great models for Heralds and they dont cost that much, but I cant find out much info about them due to the site being in french. I did try and use the google translater but did not seem to work so great.
So has anybody used these models before ?.
If so are they metal or plastic ?
Will they fit into the W40k Scale wise. Dont mind if they are a bit bigger as they will be characters

I plan on using these 4 as heralds of Khorne,Nurgle, Tzeentch and Slaanesh.
Khorne








Nurgle








Tzeentch








Slaanesh









They also have some good models for beasts of Nurgle as I know alot of people dont like the models. I dont use them in my lists but if the scale is fine I would look at some of these.
http://helldorado.fr/ressources/fac...e/image_figurine_id117/image_url_figurine.jpg


----------



## N0rdicNinja

Wow, I've never heard of them before but that shit looks off the wall! Google search here I come!


----------



## Djinn24

Awesome find, those things are completly awesome sculpts, that other picture you posted would also be a great nurgle model too. When you get these post some pics!










This guy would fit for Slaanesh as well.


----------



## Talos

Yea they are really nice models. Did not see that one djinn he is pretty creepy and would fit slaanesh great, he just reeks of vanity. 
I mispelt the company name in the title, if I mod could change that please thanks.
I decided to ordered some just to see what they are like. If they dont fit into Warhammer 40k scale wise then I will still have two great models to paint. After some research they are meant to be 28 mm which I think is the same as 40k so they should be fine.
Just ordered these two for £11.70 they came in a box together. Not sure what I will use the other guy for, but I am sure he can be made useful maybe something to do with Khorne.


----------



## Djinn24

40k is a 28mm game now a days (used to be 25mm, then 25mm heroic). I am honestly waiting to see how these minis compare to the rest of the deamons, i am afraid they might be a bit small. I saw minis, that is I ever planned on making a fallen =][= army I would use for the familiars and such. I wonder what their over seas shipping runs?


----------



## squeek

These look like a really good find, I am looking forward to a comparison shot *hint, hint*  The guy with the shears looks like he has a lot of potential, though it is hard to make out exactly what from the shot...


----------



## Djinn24

Sqeek you need to go look at their website. OMFG they have some awesome minis. Was Rackham also a french game? If so I think I know where their sculpers and painters went after the company went to prepainted models.

I dunno about you but these models remind me of some gory dark versions of the painted examples of Rackham minis.


----------



## Talos

Fantization.com sells them in the US. The box set I got cost $25 from them.
I found this pic which compared them to warhammer 40k and confrontation









As you can see they are around Warhammer scale for the smaller models( unpainted one is Hell Dorado) but they dont use the heroic scale that Warhammer does so they look a bit smaller. The Khorne herald and the one Djinn posted are meant to be quite a bit larger as they come in box sets on there own.
I should get my box sometime next week, I dont have all my paints at uni so wont be able to paint them till early December but will post some compassions shots with the few models I have here.


----------



## Djinn24

Thanks! +rep for the US seller!


----------



## squeek

Nice find Talos, they do have some interesting looking models, I am sorely tempted. The only thing that puts me off at the moment is I can't find one that fits any of my armies... maybe a new project is in order...

Found an English website that stocks them, a minor problem is the item descriptions seem to be computer translations from the French, so they don't make a whole lot of sense...


----------



## Djinn24

Yeah I know squeek, I know....


----------



## Talos

That is one of the joys of playing Chaos and Daemons, there are alot of non-GW models which can fit in to your army. 
Well I caved in and ordered the Large khorne guy and the Nurgle looking one which comes with another smaller nurgle looking guy( has a huge mouth in his chest with a tongue coming out). Now I just need some Plaguebearers for them to sit in but they will just look so ugly (not in a good nurgle way) next to there hearlds  
Cant wait till Christmas holidays when I get around to painting these guys.


----------

